# in trouble again



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Salute everybody
i got myself in trouble again
i had an argument with two of my cousins about QiGong and Tai Chi
I said that they can push a person and take him down to the ground without making contact. something like transmitting energy via air to hit the opponent.
both of my cousins didnt believe me, and they asked how this is happened.
can anybody back me up on this?
if you can provide like authentic, or scientific sites that can prove this could you let me know?
and if i was wrong about this "chi" thing, please let me know so i take back what I said before it becomes a big deal
thanks


----------



## Tgace (Nov 5, 2005)

Take it back.....


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Take it back.....


u sure?
or u just havent heard it or doesnt make sense to you?
i heard it from more than one person that i trust
and i read up about it
and watched some documentaries..
i just want something to prove it now....
i'll give u my credit card number (that's a lie)


----------



## Bester (Nov 5, 2005)

Stop watching George Dillman videos.




Yes I've heard of it, but no, I highly doubt anyone at least in the US can really pull it off.  Maybe some old man in China who's been at it 80 years.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 5, 2005)

Stunts at worst...suggestibility/psychological manipulation at best IMO.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry dude...but you lose the argument.

Do a Search on no-touch KOs.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 5, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I said that they can push a person and take him down to the ground without making contact. something like transmitting energy via air to hit the opponent.



Nope, every study that has tried to show this has failed.  It doesn't work for anyone except Darth Vader.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

A few of the many threads on this, for reference:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26367
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26324
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24369
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3352
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11594
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13613


----------



## mantis (Nov 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A few of the many threads on this, for reference:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26367
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26324
> ...


you guys do make a lot of sense
hmm.. bummer


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> Salute everybody
> i got myself in trouble again
> i had an argument with two of my cousins about QiGong and Tai Chi
> I said that they can push a person and take him down to the ground without making contact. something like transmitting energy via air to hit the opponent.
> ...


 
We have all heard the claims, but I've never met someone who could convince me.


----------



## mantis (Nov 7, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> We have all heard the claims, but I've never met someone who could convince me.


I made an appointment with Dr. Shin Lin at the University of California, Irvine who has a lab setup for researching QiGong and Tai Chi.
When I asked him the question (i asked in a less dumb form) he said the explanation is very long, and he invited me.
The appointment is after thanksgiving, so I will let you guys know by then.
He also gave me some stuff to look at in case you guys are interested
http://mindbodylab.bio.uci.edu/

ciao


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

I've heard of it, but, my toes are always lifted in defence.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually I heard that the US Army just put like a million dollors into devolping "Chi soliders".  They reportedly just run at the target saying bang, bang , and the target falls.  When they yell Tank they become virtually bulletproof....  Oh yea, they can jump like 200 feet in the air too.


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 7, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Actually I heard that the US Army just put like a million dollors into devolping "Chi soliders". They reportedly just run at the target saying bang, bang , and the target falls. When they yell Tank they become virtually bulletproof.... Oh yea, they can jump like 200 feet in the air too.



Hee Hee..

Can they also say..."You can't see me..." and they become invisible?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I made an appointment with Dr. Shin Lin at the University of California, Irvine who has a lab setup for researching QiGong and Tai Chi.
> When I asked him the question (i asked in a less dumb form) he said the explanation is very long, and he invited me.
> The appointment is after thanksgiving, so I will let you guys know by then.
> He also gave me some stuff to look at in case you guys are interested
> ...


That should be interesting, please let us know how it goes.
As far as affecting someone without any touching whatsoever....nope.
Now, moving you way further than you thought they should be able to by pushing you....very much so, but not without touching at all.

7sm


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I made an appointment with Dr. Shin Lin at the University of California, Irvine who has a lab setup for researching QiGong and Tai Chi.
> When I asked him the question (i asked in a less dumb form) he said the explanation is very long, and he invited me.
> The appointment is after thanksgiving, so I will let you guys know by then.
> He also gave me some stuff to look at in case you guys are interested
> ...



Mantis I give you a lot of credit for doing your research and going with an open mind.  I, for one, am not a believer but I find the whole thing very fascinating to say the least.  I look forward to hearing about your experiences.


----------



## mantis (Nov 7, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> That should be interesting, please let us know how it goes.
> As far as affecting someone without any touching whatsoever....nope.
> Now, moving you way further than you thought they should be able to by pushing you....very much so, but not without touching at all.
> 
> 7sm


well i asked him how he could transfer energy from inside his body to  his arms/legs, and then from those to other persons through other objects, including air... 
we'll see.... im really interested in the topic very much now, especially that there's a whole research going on at UCI


----------



## Tgace (Nov 7, 2005)

If "Chi Combat" were possible and effective, we'd all be doing it by now. 

If you believe in evolution/survival of the fittest and this has been around since ancient China, how come the superior "Chi fighters" havent dominated?


----------



## Tgace (Nov 7, 2005)

Those Gracie guys must have strong Chi.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 8, 2005)

Dang, you mean theres no Dim Mak after all?!?!


----------



## dmax999 (Nov 8, 2005)

Actually there is Dim Mak, its just not very impressive when you start to understand it.


----------



## mantis (Dec 21, 2005)

i had the appointment for last monday
but couldnt go coz of work
the doctor got mad at me
it was my bad, i totally forgot about it...
i will see if i can manage to make  him happy again...
what a bummer!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2006)

From my understanding what you are talking about with energy transmittal without touching and "Qi Combat". 

I never heard the term "Chi combat", but a Traditional Chinese doctor, from Beijing (the government hospital), I once had a similar conversation with, said that it is not true as far as they know that someone can knock you down with Qi, at a distance. Although there are many in China who claim that they can and demonstrate it regularly. Per TCM OMD, it is all a trick. 

However they did add that it might have been possible in ancient times. However it was a VERY high level of Chi gong practice that was, if it ever was, attained by monks who did nothing else. 

Also Yang Jwing-Ming said pretty much the same thing at one of his seminars I attended.


----------

